# Big Tree, small yard



## outofmytree (Mar 21, 2010)

Had a nice job lined up, video camera ready to go. Was going to speedline heaps of big wood out over a fence and right up to the apron of my chipper......Of all the days to have both video camera batteries go flat! :angry2:

Fortunately I had my new fancy schmancy SLR camera on hand.......:camera:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrgFVa93ljE


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 14, 2010)

nice work. i like the rigging setup


----------



## deevo (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work oomt looked like a fun job! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work man, would like to have seen that in a actual video too... Couldnt you have just notched it and knock a palm into it oh wait wrong guy.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, very fortunate you had that camera. The entire world is fortunate you had that camera.

Nice work and all and I have never actually seen a guy carry the scrench up with him


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice Job ! Good video to have on your website maybe? Thanks


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the pics were cool but that song gave me somewhat of a twitch when it was on the radio 20 yrs ago ....And Freeze frame is what ya did there ...


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 17, 2010)

Great video. Well produced and I liked the freeze frame idea.


----------



## woodguy105 (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool pics!


----------



## esshup (Apr 18, 2010)

Very well done!


----------



## outofmytree (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I would have loved to use the video but the damn batteries....... argh!

TMD how do you come up with these words? WTF is a scrench?


----------



## Tree Pig (May 13, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I would have loved to use the video but the damn batteries....... argh!
> 
> TMD how do you come up with these words? WTF is a scrench?



screwdriver/wrench


----------



## PineFever (May 13, 2010)

Great job Mate!
Ya made it look like a walk in the park.


----------



## outofmytree (May 16, 2010)

So thats what its called. Its always been a Stihl tool to me. Great up in the tree when you need a tweak on the chain.


----------



## Treetom (May 16, 2010)

Nice work. Charge those batteries, Mate. Looking forward to full motion video.


----------

